# Game Thread: Sixers vs. Warriors



## halfbreed (Jan 7, 2003)

<center> *@* 
Tuesday March 8, 2005
7:00EST/4:00 PST
--------------------------------------------------------------------

Starters

<IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="FISHER, DEREK" TITLE="FISHER, DEREK" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/warriors/FISHER, DEREK.jpg"><IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="RICHARDSON, JASON" TITLE="RICHARDSON, JASON" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/warriors/RICHARDSON, JASON.jpg"><IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="DUNLEAVY, MIKE" TITLE="DUNLEAVY, MIKE" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/warriors/DUNLEAVY, MIKE.jpg"><IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="MURPHY, TROY" TITLE="MURPHY, TROY" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/warriors/MURPHY, TROY.jpg"><IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="FOYLE, ADONAL" TITLE="FOYLE, ADONAL" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/warriors/FOYLE, ADONAL.jpg">

<IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="IVERSON, ALLEN" TITLE="IVERSON, ALLEN" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/sixers/IVERSON, ALLEN.jpg"><IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="IGUODALA, ANDRE" TITLE="IGUODALA, ANDRE" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/sixers/IGUODALA, ANDRE.jpg"><IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="KORVER, KYLE" TITLE="KORVER, KYLE" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/sixers/KORVER, KYLE.jpg"><IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="WEBBER, CHRIS" TITLE="WEBBER, CHRIS" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/kings/WEBBER, CHRIS.jpg"><IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="DALEMBERT, SAMUEL" TITLE="DALEMBERT, SAMUEL" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/sixers/DALEMBERT, SAMUEL.jpg">

Warriors Board Game Thread 

vBookie Betting Thread


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Nice game thread. Hopefully we rebound from the loss to Miami and take this game.


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Mercury News Tidbit 


> 76ers update: Philadelphia, fighting for the final Eastern Conference playoff spot, is led by Allen Iverson, who leads the NBA in scoring at 30.3 points per game. Iverson was honored Monday as the Eastern Conference player of the week, the third time this season he has won the award. He averaged 37.3 points in Philadelphia's four games last week. ``Well deserved,'' Coach Jim O'Brien said. Chris Webber has been off and on during his brief stint with the team, scoring 10 points against New Jersey on March 2 and two days later finishing with 24 against Cleveland. Philadelphia is 16-12 at home.
> 
> Warriors injuries: G Mickael Pietrus (shoulder) and F Rodney White (tooth) are questionable.
> 
> 76ers injuries: F Matt Barnes (knee) and F Michael Bradley (back) are out.


ContraCostaTimes


> • OF NOTE: Oddly enough, Philadelphia guard Allen Iverson has really turned up his play with the addition of Chris Webber, who was expected to take some of the load off. Iverson averaged 35.2 points in their first five games together, about five points over his season average. He took 140 shots, an average of 28 per game, which was four above his season average. Webber took 94 shots in his first five games with the 76ers. Combined, that's 53.9 percent of the team's 434 shots.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Edit: 

I was wrong.. back to your regular programming.


----------



## Bruno (Sep 15, 2003)

history channel??lol,here in portugal only documentarys about anything besides sport.
also im getting frustated but i want this team start to make a winning streak and again other must win game for us as i thing we have better then them .


----------



## SirCharles34 (Nov 16, 2004)

Anyone watching this game? 

Webber doesn't look like he's a factor in this game- of course as soon as I started typing this- cwebb takes his man to the hole for 2. But overall, he's standing around waiting for something to happen. 

They need to get him more involved if he's going to give us some help.


----------



## Ps!ence_Fiction (Aug 1, 2004)

alleninsf said:


> They need to get him more involved if he's going to give us some help.


 With Jim Obie in town, don't expect that to happen because I think he is already in the doghouse.


----------



## SirCharles34 (Nov 16, 2004)

damn, down by 15 to the sorry-azz warriors.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

what happened? they were up 8-0!


----------



## SixersFan (Dec 19, 2004)

I'm watching this game and all I could think was "Why isn't AI playing point guard?"

I don't blame Webber, or anyone else but O'Brien for this wacky offense and AI for not setting anything up.

How many possessions were wasted tonight by bad passes, quick shots, and no ball movement?

It was like watching a pickup game. This isn't NBA basketball.


----------



## Max Payne (Mar 2, 2004)

This team bothers me. Philly wins against guys they're supposed to lose to like Cleveland but they lose to guys like the Warriors ? They have all the scoring in the world but on defense they are just so pathetic. Opponents get lay-ups/open shots at will and something is just very wrong. I don't know whether it's Obie, Sammy's inability to learn or something else but something up in Philly is just very, very wrong.


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Awful, thats all im going to say tonight.


----------



## mellow-dramatik (Nov 16, 2004)

i thought we would get the 3rd seed, now i dont think we gonna make the playoffs.....wtf 12 To's man Ai has 2 take care of the ball n webber needs 2 score........damn maybe we should have got walker


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

What the **** kind of bull**** game is that?? How the **** can we lose on our homecourt to that ****ing team?? Why can't Webber can playing time?? Why can't Iverson take care of the ball?? Why can't Dalembert be smart?? This team sucks!!


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

mellow-dramatik said:


> i thought we would get the 3rd seed, now i dont think we gonna make the playoffs.....wtf 12 To's man Ai has 2 take care of the ball n webber needs 2 score........damn maybe we should have got walker


So did i, now im worried about even getting in.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Maybe we shouldn't make the playoffs. Seriously, making this a 86 game season isn't too rewarding because there's a great chance it would guarantee O'Brien being back next season. As a basketball fan, I think Indiana/Miami would be a much more entertaining series anyway.

This game was just frustrating, completely frustrating this is the breaking point here for me. Allen Iverson is having a great statistical year, but we're 29-32, and he's averaging his most turnovers per game since his rookie season (4.38), and his assist to turnover ratio is 1.7 to 1. Is he a great player? Yes. Is he a great PG? No, not by any stretch of the imagination, at least not right now.

We're going to need someone to reel him in and tell him what a PG is supposed to do, I don't mind him shooting often (say 20 times per game) because you can be successful with shoot first PGs. But the guy isn't a good decision maker, he's capable of making the spectacular pass but so many times he forces it into bad situations. It's not taking chances others won't, it's taking chances no one should.

There needs to be more ball movement, more offense ran through Webber, let's use some back screens something. If you look at the offense, it's like they're hoping something happens. It's not a good style, and it's not a way that'll win many basketball games.

Defensively, if someone tried selling the point that Dalembert was the only one who got lost, they deserve to be scolded. Iverson gets lost, Jackson gets lost, Korver, everyone. And the system doesn't work against teams (like Golden State) who don't rely much on post scoring.

And someone please explain to me why Mike Dunleavy Jr. always looks extremely good against us at least once a year. I won't hate on Golden State, I think they have some nice young talent and if Baron is healthy (and in shape) next year they could push for the playoffs.. but as of right now they aren't as good as they looked yesterday.

Next up is the Bobcats, what happens there is anyone's guess.


----------



## Bruno (Sep 15, 2003)

if they playing like for what i read a loss to the bobcats thats what i thing but i loved one win for sixers.
this ia a non defense team,with coach probs and a inconsistent team.


----------



## SixersFan (Dec 19, 2004)

PhillyPhanatic said:


> Maybe we shouldn't make the playoffs. Seriously, making this a 86 game season isn't too rewarding because there's a great chance it would guarantee O'Brien being back next season. As a basketball fan, I think Indiana/Miami would be a much more entertaining series anyway.
> 
> This game was just frustrating, completely frustrating this is the breaking point here for me. Allen Iverson is having a great statistical year, but we're 29-32, and he's averaging his most turnovers per game since his rookie season (4.38), and his assist to turnover ratio is 1.7 to 1. Is he a great player? Yes. Is he a great PG? No, not by any stretch of the imagination, at least not right now.
> 
> ...



Yup. It almost looks like they've given up on O'Brien's scheme out there. I don't blame them, but I really wish the team wouldn't go down in flames in the process.

I think its 50-50 that Webber wants to stay here.


----------



## SirCharles34 (Nov 16, 2004)

From what I saw last night, I can't believe O'Brien is billed as a "defensive" minded coach. I don't want us to miss the playoffs, but if it means getting Obie fired, then yeah, miss it and we'll at least have a shot in the draft lottery.

And in the mean time, lets hope Larry Brown leaves Detroit as speculated b/c if the cwebb experiment fails, we can always ship him to the Pistons next year - probably the only team other than NY to take a chance on his contract. We know cwebb's not a Larry Brown type player.

Also, I'm a big fan of AI and have been calling him MVP all yr, but after that pathetic game, I'm ready to name Shaq MVP instead. It doesn't look like Coach O'Brien knows what the heLL he's doing or how to use his players. Just look at how he's used the 3 new players we've acquired: Barnes and Bradley have barely played a minute, while the new 3 in Sac has contributed immediately to their offense. Brian Skinner has found new life in Sac.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Let's look forward to a top eight pick.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Kunlun said:


> Let's look forward to a top eight pick.


We don't have it though, that's the thing it's Top 9 protected, but right now we have the 12th worst record in the league. If we want the pick, we'd have to start tanking right now.

Here's what the bottom of the league looks like:

12.)76ers 29-32 (-)
11.)Clippers 27-34 (2)
10.)Nets 27-35 (2.5)
9.)Knicks 26-34 (2.5)
8.)Raptors 26-35 (3)
7.)Bucks 25-34 (3)
6.)Blazers 22-37 (6)
5.)Jazz 20-40 (8.5)
4.)Warriors 19-42 (10)
3.)Bobcats 12-46 (15.5)
2.)Hornets 13-47 (15.5)
1.)Hawks 10-50 (18.5)

To get a draft pick, the team would have to keep losing, and Clippers, Nets, Knicks, Raptors to go on winning and we'd be in the lottery, otherwise no draft picks.


----------

